
STRIP Act targets TSA uniform: End 'impersonation' of 'real cops' - llambda
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/nationnow/2011/12/strip-act-targets-tsa.html
======
ghshephard
Not only is it an insult to real cops, it also degrades the populations
respect for authority. If we grow used to idiocy and low standards with
"People with badges" from the TSA, it may result in us, likewise, treating
real police officers the same way.

Either (A) Require Professional training for TSA Employees (Never going to
happen, would quadruple the cost of the TSA, they are basically minimum wage
screeners) or (B) Put the correct uniform on them so people can tell the
difference between police officers and screeners.

~~~
calloc
I was watching some TSA employees that were on "break" at one of the lanes
since it was not busy at all and it was extremely unprofessional, loud, and
they were making fun of various people that were going through the machine,
laughing at how fat someone was, or how their outfit looked hideous.

These are the people we expect to catch terrorists! These are people we allow
to go through our luggage and bags on their word alone that they saw something
on the X-Ray monitor. It made me incredibly sad that we are entrusting these
miscreants with securing airports.

------
squarecat
The American Federation of Government Employees said the bill was insulting to
the 44,000 TSA workers it represented and did "nothing to add to our national
security." \- - - What's that you say? The TSA is insulting to human beings
and does nothing to add to our national security?

What will the leading actors in security theater wear, then?

------
funkah
> "Congress has sat idly by as the TSA strip searches 85-year-old grandmothers
> in New York, pats down 3-year-olds in Chattanooga, and checks colostomy bags
> for explosives in Orlando. Enough is enough!" said the bill’s sponsor, Rep.
> Marsha Blackburn (R-Tenn.) " _The least we can do is end this impersonation_
> , which is an insult to real cops."

I agree with this statement, but probably not in the way it was intended.

------
rsanchez1
"Every single member of Congress should be supporting federal employees, not
trying to demean them."

Yeah, every single member of Congress shouldn't demean federal employees who
demean their constituents.

Well, if we can't do away with them, might as well take away their uniforms.

~~~
adrianscott
Every single member of Congress should have to go through the TSA screenings
like everyone else, instead of getting to skip it. And Napolitano too.

